# My 650i with 22s



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

That must drive horrendous


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you assuming?


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

Nope I know it will drive terrible on them wheels. It's not rocket science to know the bigger the wheel the worse the drive.


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

How would you know if you never tried? Also horrendous is a matter of opinion don't you think?


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

Iv tried. I had a 640 grand coup on 2ps that was bad enough I couldn't even imagine what that would drive like with them big monsters on


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

My ride is smooth. Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you.


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah I belive you


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

What is your rim and tire setup now? Does it ride to your level of satisfaction?


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

Stock f10 m5 wheels. 265/40 front and 295/35 rear
Yip rides lovely. 

What's that you have on 30s?


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

What size wheel? I don't own an M5.


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

I know that, I never asked if you own a m5 I asked what size tires


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

I asked what size "rim and tire"? It also wasn't clear what you had prior to your stock wheels. I don't know what "2ps" . Forgive my ignorance.



M5ian said:


> I know that, I never asked if you own a m5 I asked what size tires


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

265/40 R19 front and 295/35 R19 rear sorry I missed out the 19, before that I had the 20 inch wheels with 30 side walls and it was terrible. The bigger the wheels the less rubber so the harsher ride. I wouldn't mind sitting in the passenger seat just to feel how bad it really is


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

Can you provide details what specifically made the ride harsh?



M5ian said:


> 265/40 R19 front and 295/35 R19 rear sorry I missed out the 19, before that I had the 20 inch wheels with 30 side walls and it was terrible. The bigger the wheels the less rubber so the harsher ride. I wouldn't mind sitting in the passenger seat just to feel how bad it really is


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

You feel every single crack in the road, very stiff side walls with little rubber gives it a bumpy sold feel, makes the car rattle, adduced vibration, basically ruins the comfort of that lovely car yoy have


----------



## SerialCoderer (Aug 3, 2015)

I originally had stock 19s with run flats and the ride seemed harsher with that setup. Of course if you hit any major pothole you will feel it with either size wheel (19 or 22). Aside from that the ride is smooth.

Sorry to hear your experiences were different. 
I am happy to hear that switching from 20s to 19s worked out for you. Enjoy your ride. I certainly enjoy mine.



M5ian said:


> You feel every single crack in the road, very stiff side walls with little rubber gives it a bumpy sold feel, makes the car rattle, adduced vibration, basically ruins the comfort of that lovely car yoy have


----------



## M5ian (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool man then enjoy


----------

